# Does have FreeBSD support for external GPU?



## freezr (Dec 2, 2021)

Dear All,

Does FreeBSD support eGPU through Thunderbolt and the like?

I was planning to add an external card for my laptop quite before planning to switch to FreeBSD, however since I haven't found anything related I am pretty concerned that it doesn't, but it would be nice to be refuted.

Thanks,

TGL


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 2, 2021)

Work is being done for thunderbolt,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbAJf2PBE-M_

[My guess, work in progress ?]


----------



## msplsh (Dec 2, 2021)

Some things "just work" like the Ethernet to TB adapters.  Latest info I could find.









						Thunderbolt3/USB4 status report · Pull Request #285 · freebsd/freebsd-quarterly
					






					github.com


----------



## freezr (Dec 3, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Work is being done for thunderbolt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesterday I watched that video pretty interesting even if I understood barely the 1%, very very technical for my knowledge...


----------



## astyle (Dec 3, 2021)

tgl said:


> Yesterday I watched that video pretty interesting even if I understood barely the 1%, very very technical for my knowledge...


Sometimes, I just study the info, take my notes, and then sit on the info for a day or so, just to digest it. I don't expect to just quickly take a look and immediately apply the info to my situation. Sometimes it's possible, sometimes it's not.


----------

